# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Achtung, plant lovers

## budak

Much as the new Oreintal book is a considerable improvement over the previous, even compared to the overseas catalogues, I think I'll save up my $$$$ for this instead.

Aquarium Plants

Anyone for bulk orders on Amazon?

----------


## budak

Much as the new Oreintal book is a considerable improvement over the previous, even compared to the overseas catalogues, I think I'll save up my $$$$ for this instead.

Aquarium Plants

Anyone for bulk orders on Amazon?

----------


## budak

Much as the new Oreintal book is a considerable improvement over the previous, even compared to the overseas catalogues, I think I'll save up my $$$$ for this instead.

Aquarium Plants

Anyone for bulk orders on Amazon?

----------


## budak

Much as the new Oreintal book is a considerable improvement over the previous, even compared to the overseas catalogues, I think I'll save up my $$$$ for this instead.

Aquarium Plants

Anyone for bulk orders on Amazon?

----------


## Simon

at a price of US$84.50 for a 48page, it better be something good
But on a serious note, the oriental book has made a big leap
pictures of plants are much better.

----------


## budak

uncle, read properly leh.... it's 48 pages of biotype information plus anotther 350 pages of A-Z plant info! Compared to just 128 pages for the Dennerle catalogue!

----------


## Simon

Oops.. looks I miss that number skimmer thru the words
to find the number of pages.. kekekeee
but I hope it worth the dough

----------


## wahboy

hello everyone,

what book are you all talking about? kasselmann's aquarium plants?

Wahboy.

----------


## Simon

please check the link budak has posted

----------


## benetay

Count me in if you guys are getting them.

----------


## loupgarou

same count me in.

when you buying?

----------


## juggler

Sounds great. I will try to recommend our National Library to buy.  :Smile:

----------


## eggz

Looks like a real must-have for planted tank enthusiasts. 

Did a check on a few on-line book retailers, seems only Amazon has stocks. Barnes and Noble and a few others don't have stock.

Shipping from Amazon is pretty ex as well, it'll be more than extra US$10 for shipping, making the total cost of ownership close to US$100! [:0] 

I wonder if we can place an order with Borders here, since the Borders on-line store is somehow affiliated with Amazon? Might have to wait a bit (usually 6 to 8 weeks?)


eggz

----------


## vinz

Best price I can find... AquaBotanic. $64 versus $84.50 before shipping.

----------


## wahboy

hello gang,

i got the book. cannot wait till it's available here. 

it is a DAMN GOOD BOOK! you can call it a aquatic plant dictionary or mini encyclopedia. it beats whatever catalogue that is in the market FLAT! 518 pages of in depth info(i thought i was reading some sort of biology text book!) this book is thick(about 3 cm)!

i gurantee you every cent you spent on the book is worth it. 

Wabboy [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

perharps we can do a mass order here

----------


## markyen

Me interested too. count me in!

----------


## BFG

Wahboy, where did u got it from? Online stores? Cost?

----------


## LeAnne

me *wave*

----------


## wahboy

hello gang, 

i bought the book from Fish-Vet.com 

a guy called Dr Shawn Prescott runs it. 
the book plus air mail cost about $85USD.(about150+SGD)
he said its available for a limited time. 

wanted to order from BOrders, but they said the book wasn't in the system so they can't do anything. but if we really make a SPECIAL request maybe they can help. 

Wahboy 

 :Wink:

----------


## tawauboy

let's start the ball rolling.
no commitments but let's get some indicative numbers.
pls add your nick if interested.

1) tawauboy
2)
3)
4)
5)

----------


## eggz

let's start the ball rolling.
no commitments but let's get some indicative numbers.
pls add your nick if interested.

1) tawauboy
2) eggz
3)
4)
5)

----------


## vinz

let's start the ball rolling.
no commitments but let's get some indicative numbers.
pls add your nick if interested.

1) tawauboy
2) eggz
3) vinz
4)
5)

----------


## hwchoy

let's start the ball rolling.
no commitments but let's get some indicative numbers.
pls add your nick if interested.

1) tawauboy
2) eggz
3) vinz
4) hwchoy
5)

----------


## Simon

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) Simon
6)

----------


## budak

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2002 1:58:24 AM 
> 
> 1) tawauboy 
> 2) eggz 
> 3) vinz 
> 4) hwchoy 
> 5) Simon
> 6) budak
> ...

----------


## BFG

1) tawauboy
2) eggz
3) vinz
4) hwchoy
5) simon
6) budak
7) bfg
 :Cool:

----------


## ryan

1) tawauboy
2) eggz
3) vinz
4) hwchoy
5) simon
6) budak
7) bfg
 :Cool:  ryan
9)

----------


## anakin

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin
10)

----------


## loupgarou

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou

I've sent a query to oneknowledge.com asking them whether they can bring in the book.

----------


## benetay

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11)benetay

----------


## wahboy

Hello gang,

the book is published by Krieger Publications. 
www.krieger-publishing.com

hope this helps. 

Wahboy

----------


## tawauboy

got a reply from Robert of aquabotanic.
for 10 books the price is usd60.
shipping is 3-4weeks.
but he is unsure of the shiiping cost.

----------


## geoffrey

Hi Guys,

Me interested to purchase one copy too!! Am I late?!?

----------


## loupgarou

I don't think they have actually started yet, so place your order, before actual reservation, they will probably double confirm and collect money or something first.

----------


## vinz

Keeping the list going...

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay
12) geoffrey

----------


## lip

Please count me in. Thanks.

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey
13) lip

----------


## Allen_1971

Adding myself to the list.

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey
13) lip
14) Allen_1971


btw, I'm not sure who mentioned this earlier, but I just called Borders and they confirmed that they can bring in this book. So we may be able to just get it from borders. As for the price, they will have to check as its not available on the system. The lady told me that she will call me back in 3 days time... so don't go rushing off to order yet. this way we may be able to save shipping costs...

----------


## jacian

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey
13) lip
14) Allen_1971
15) Jacian

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 11/12/2002 7:48:13 AM 
> 
> got a reply from Robert of aquabotanic.
> for 10 books the price is usd60.
> shipping is 3-4weeks.
> but he is unsure of the shiiping cost.
> ----------------



For 1 book, Robert charges US12 for shipping to Singapore. So I suppose you do get a bit of savings when ordering bulk. Last week, he did mention that the book is out of stock and expect to have in in two weeks time.

----------


## mrs budak

I've gotten shipping charges waived before when I ordered from Amazon. Dunno whether it's some offer thing or what. I ordered 5 books which cost more than US$100... Amazon shipped express and didn't charge me for shipping. Unfortunately I do not know if it's a regular thing they do, or was I plain lucky.

If ordering through Borders, you usually have to wait for a few weeks. Advantage is you can pay in S$ and no additional shipping costs (which would have been priced in anyway!)

----------


## tawauboy

> ----------------
> 
> btw, I'm not sure who mentioned this earlier, but I just called Borders and they confirmed that they can bring in this book. So we may be able to just get it from borders. As for the price, they will have to check as its not available on the system. The lady told me that she will call me back in 3 days time... so don't go rushing off to order yet. this way we may be able to save shipping costs...
> 
> ----------------


keep us posted.

----------


## timebomb

Unfortunately I do not know if it's a regular thing they do, or was I plain lucky.
----------------
Amazon.com gives great service. I once bought a set of DVDs from them. It was a collector's set of 7 DVDs. When I came to the last one, nothing happened when I put the DVD into my player. Something was wrong with the DVD so I wrote to Amazon to complain. I didn't want to send the whole set back to them as it would mean incurring furthur shipping costs. 

Amazon.com was really amazing. They sent me a brand new set free of charge by courier. They didn't just replace the faulty DVD, mind you. They sent a whole set and they didn't even insist that I return the old one.

Loh K L

----------


## eggz

> ----------------
> Amazon.com was really amazing. They sent me a brand new set free of charge by courier. They didn't just replace the faulty DVD, mind you. They sent a whole set and they didn't even insist that I return the old one.
> 
> Loh K L
> ----------------


This happened to me as well. I ordered the Superman collection (4 DVDs) and the first and most important DVD Superman 1, had a bad skip problem near the end of the film. I emailed them and said that only the 1st disk was bad, but they just sent me all 4 DVDs again.

So anyone wants Superman II, III, IV and a skippy Superman I on DVD, let me know[ :Grin: ] 


eggz

----------


## benny

I'm not so lucky. Got a mafia trilogy and it was fine. Then a few months later, the 2nd movie doesn't work anymore. Wrote to Amazon but it was more than 90 days already. Too late.

----------


## Allen_1971

> ----------------
> keep us posted. 
> ----------------


No Problem... will post their (Borders) reply once I hear from them.

----------


## tawauboy

> ----------------
> On 11/12/2002 7:48:13 AM 
> 
> got a reply from Robert of aquabotanic.
> for 10 books the price is usd60.
> shipping is 3-4weeks.
> but he is unsure of the shipping cost.
> ----------------


latest update.
shipping cost for 10 books is us :drool 1: 66.2
shipping time is about 7 days.
there is a cheaper rate, which is being checked, but shipping time is 7-8weeks.

----------


## BFG

7-8 weeks could be by ship.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

Tawauboy,

Do you know how that price is calculated? Ie. By per book, or by weight category (i.e. fixed price for anything within a weight range), or by size category, or...?

----------


## tawauboy

Vinz,

Sorry no idea.
if by courier, then it will be by weight.
by surface shipment, then it will by size.

----------


## sherchoo

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey
13) lip
14) Allen_1971
15) Jacian
16) sherchoo

----------


## bclee

You guys have any idea if the plants pics are water color or photographs in this book?

BC

----------


## gmach

1) tawauboy 
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey 
13) lip 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach

----------


## budak

Reports from APD say it's colour photos. Also that it has probably the most comprehensive coverage of crypts in any reference book. That's it.... I must GET IT!!!

----------


## wahboy

> ----------------
> On 11/14/2002 2:06:08 PM 
> 
> You guys have any idea if the plants pics are water color or photographs in this book?
> 
> BC
> ----------------



hello all,

photographs. very nice ones. 

Wahboy :Razz:

----------


## M0rph3us

waHHHhh very interesting leh.. but its too expensive for me man...  :Sad:

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 11/14/2002 10:21:34 PM 
> 
> Reports from APD say it's colour photos. Also that it has probably the most comprehensive coverage of crypts in any reference book. That's it.... I must GET IT!!!
> ----------------



budak, you crypt-siow ar? must pass my some tips leh, I crypt-baby  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Crytos are really nice plants, leave them in an area untouch for months or even years will show their true colours .

----------


## tawauboy

> ----------------
> On 11/14/2002 12:26:50 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 11/12/2002 7:48:13 AM 
> ...


for 7-8 weeks shipping time, the rate is cheaper by about 30% compared to 7 day delivery.
so it approx us :drool 1: 2 per book.

----------


## Allen_1971

Quite frustrating really... I just spent the last 30 mins talking with a borders employee. To cut a long story short, I haven't heard from the lady I spoke to, and so I decided to give a call. Unfortunately I didn't get the name of the person I spoke to last time... Instead I ended up talking to 2 different customer service reps who in short told me that they don't know how much the book would cost.... :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  worst still, they say theres no way for them to check... which makes me think they are either inept or I was lied to earlier on  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  

Anyway,he told me that the usual practice is that they will take the retail price of the book and multiply by about 1.8 for USD... meaning we have to pay S$84.50X1.8 = 152.10...

So unless I hear from that lady who I spoke to earlier, I doubt it would be cheaper to go through borders  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## loupgarou

suggest we all do it through aquabotanic.

we'll submit a list of names. say we are from aquaticquotient (or rather c/o AQuotient)
one of us will provide a shipping address, we'll all make payments via cc (and some of us can collect cash and then pay for the others via cc) to A.Botanic and provide him with the shipping address, once it all arrives, we go and collect.

or any better suggestions.

----------


## Simon

thats a great idea chris... but we have to get a firm price from them or at least some details (shipment time)

----------


## vinz

I just tried to order 17 copies of the book from Amazon.com under standard international shipping and it came to a little below USD$90 per book. (Didn't confirm the order, of course.)

If AquaBotanics sticks to his price, it's the cheapest option.

I'm for AquaBotanics. I think simplest is one CC payment and shipping address, but everybody must pay the card holder ASAP.

----------


## tawauboy

now need everyone's input on shipping.
7 day shipment at about us :drool 1: 6.62 per book or 8weeks shipment at about us :drool 1: 1.65.
so for 7 day shipment book cost usd76.62
8 weeks shipment book cost usd71.65

please indicate shipment choice, 7 day or 8 weeks.
1) tawauboy - 7 day
2) eggz 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey 
13) lip 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach

----------


## eggz

1) tawauboy - 7 day
2) eggz - 7 days
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey 
13) lip 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach

----------


## loupgarou

) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey 
13) lip 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach

----------


## EDMUND

1 ) tawauboy 
2 ) eggz 
3 ) vinz 
4 ) hwchoy 
5 ) simon 
6 ) budak 
7 ) bfg 
8 ) ryan 
9 ) anakin 
10) loupgarou 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey 
13) lip 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND

----------


## lip

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey 
13) lip - 7 days
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach
1 :Cool:  EDMUND

Cheers!

----------


## geoffrey

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days
13) lip - 7 days
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach
1 :Cool:  EDMUND

----------


## Simon

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy 
5) simon - 7days
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND

----------


## hwchoy

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy - 7days
5) simon - 7days
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND


maybe we should arrange for opt-in, default is 7 days, if you want 8-weeks please state?

----------


## Allen_1971

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz 
4) hwchoy - 7days
5) simon - 7days
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND

looks like we all have lots of $$$$ [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

All kan cheong to get the book... 2 or 3 weeks for cheaper probably can tahan, but 8 weeks is way too long

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days
4) hwchoy - 7days
5) simon - 7days
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND

----------


## gmach

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 

Hey, the diff is only around US$5, I'll go with the voted majority.

----------


## Allen_1971

Hey guys we already have 10/18 guys voting for the 7days... do we have to wait for everyone or do we go with a simple majority?

----------


## wee

hi, added myself to the list...

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days

...thanks

----------


## subzero

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days
20) subzero - 7 days

----------


## benetay

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days

----------


## hoppinghippo

Plus me! shipping chin cai.

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything

----------


## geoffrey

Hey Simon,

Can we put this thread like what you did for the first three with those yellow highlight. Especially useful for those who are checking the progress.

----------


## gchoo

Pls add me in...

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything
22) gchoo - majority wins.

----------


## budak

On 11/18/2002 10:55:36 PM 

Pls add me in...

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything
22) gchoo - majority wins.
----------------
[/quote]

----------


## tawauboy

majority votes for 7 days so we all go with 7 days.
those who did not feedback, hope it is all right to go follow the crowd.
price per book is about usd76+ (tentative) from aquabotanic.

i like to propose a sg :drool 1: 00 deposit to the person who will the order. if anyone disagree with this, please voice out. else silence means ok. could one of admin help in this?

can we fix the order list by sunday, 24 nov 2002 and place the order?

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything
22) gchoo - majority wins.

----------


## hwchoy

OK, is someone going to order with a credit card? If so let's pass the $$ over to whoever, let's say tentatively using 1 USD = $1.80 (my recent USD credit card bill has been around 1.78-1.79).

How about accepting cheque (less hassle to meet up) or even electronic transfer (saves waiting for cheque clearance)?

----------


## loupgarou

does aquabotanic accept individual orders at the rate or must be in bulk? can we just say we are from AQ and that's that? then whoever have no credit card can transfer electronic to some one that does and meet up to collect the book later.

----------


## vinz

How about S$130 deposit instead... it'll be more helpful to the guy who makes the CC purchase. 1.79 x US$76+ is approx SG$136+.

----------


## bclee

Don't miss me out.

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything 
22) gchoo - majority wins. 
23) bclee - no preference

Who's collecting the money?

BC

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 11/19/2002 10:41:51 AM 
> 
> does aquabotanic accept individual orders at the rate or must be in bulk? can we just say we are from AQ and that's that? then whoever have no credit card can transfer electronic to some one that does and meet up to collect the book later.
> 
> 
> ----------------


I think the rate quote was for bulk postage. Cos I check with them and for 1 book, the postage is US$25 to US$30 for the 7 days option.

----------


## lip

ok guys, i know this is a bit lppl. i am prepared to collect the money and make the order, except that I am going for reservist for 1 week starting this sat.

so if it is ok to wait for that much longer, you can send your money to me in the course of next week, and i will make the order when i come back from reservist.

what say you? or is there anyone else who can make the order a bit earlier?

All other details (e.g mode of payment etc) can be worked out by fri if you want me to make the order.

lip

----------


## vinz

Well, I don't mind doing the order with my card, but the problem is collecting the deposit. It's not easy meeting 20+ ppl.

Possible options:
1. transfer the amount into my Bank account.
2. mail me a check.

We can't avoid meeting up to collect book and pay difference, but hopefully we can make it as convenient for me as possible.

By the way, I believe Tawauboy proposed cut-off date as Sunday 24th Nov.

----------


## lip

thx vinz. 

I was thinking of the logistics, and conclude that posting a cheque together with the payor's name and contact details would be easier for the person collecting to keep track of payment. You can bank in all the cheques at the same time.

So your call, vinz. I can mail you my cheque with my nick, full name and contact details. just pm me your address. If you prefer me to electronically transfer the money to you, that can be done too.

Many thx again. I hope to send out my payment before fri.

lip

----------


## tawauboy

Vinz, you have pm.

----------


## sherchoo

Vinz,
I think we will limit payment by Internet banking transfer and by cheque only. I think this will already trouble much. I don't think you want to broadcast your bank account number so I suggest for all who is going to transfer to you by I-banking, they would have to call you.

How?

----------


## loupgarou

http://www.aquarium.com.sg/

just got my sera member, seems like ^^ is the liason in sg. asked them about the book as well.

----------


## loupgarou

ok: I think its best we let vinz handle the deposits. since he's familiar to everyone and won't run away. hahah.

----------


## vinz

Yeah, it's too small an amount to run away with.  :Razz: 

I definitely will not be broadcasting my address and bank a/c no. here. So, what happens is you guys PM me your preference, check or transfer. I will then PM back the respective information.

The deposit will be SG$130. Later, we'll arrange a place and time to meet to collect the book and pay the difference.

Cut off time is 23:59, Sunday, 24th Nov. If I do not hear from you by then, I will not order for you.

A few of you will see me this Friday at the Arowana Planted Tank Workshop. You have an option to pass me cash or check then.

----------


## vinz

Btw, besides Internet Banking, you can transfer using ATM if you have a DBS or POSB account.

For those who can do neither check nor transfer, PM me with an alternative.

----------


## lip

vinz, just sent you a pm.

----------


## vinz

I will normally check my PMs when I login to AQ, especially since I'm expecting you guys to PM me. So no need to ask me to check it. We wouldn't want this thread to have numerous &amp;quot;Vinz, check your PM&amp;quot; right?

Just trying to keep things neat in here.

----------


## Allen_1971

Can I suggest you put the cutoff time on the 26? Reason being that you will not be able to receive the checks of people who mail you on the weekend by Sunday the 24th.

----------


## juggler

Count me in lah...

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything 
22) gchoo - majority wins. 
23) bclee - no preference 
24) juggler

Vinz: can PM me your bank account?

----------


## vinz

24th is the cut-off time to contact me, not the cut-off time for me to receive the deposit. So we keep it on 24th ok?

Cut-off time to join the list is also 11:59pm 24th Nov as well.

I'll do the first mass PM around my lunch time, so check your PMs after 1.30pm please.

----------


## urbanjungleman

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) hoppinghippo - anything 
22) gchoo - majority wins. 
23) bclee - no preference 
24) juggler 
25) urbanjungleman a.k.a max (2 copies)

----------


## tawauboy

to help Vinz, those who confirm getting the book should start posting the cheques or transfer fund to Vinz asap. i am sure everyone would like to get their hands on the book. appreciate everyone's cooperation.

----------


## hoppinghippo

Hi, have taken my name out, cuz realised I can't afford to redo my tank and buy the book at the same time! sorry for the inconvenience. so the list stands at:

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) eggz - 7 days 
3) vinz - 7 days 
4) hwchoy - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) bfg 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) loupgarou - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days 
12) geoffrey - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) gmach - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) wee - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) gchoo - majority wins. 
22) bclee - no preference 
23) juggler 
24) urbanjungleman a.k.a max (2 copies)

----------


## geoffrey

Vinz,

Sent you a message on PM. Please contact me at 96275109 so that I can work out payment with you. Thanks.

----------


## vinz

For those sending checks, kindly write your nick behind the check so I know who sent it thanks.

*Geoffrey*, did not get PM from you, got an email instead. Have replied thru email.

----------


## eggz

Hi Vinz,

Hope to give you the payment either via cheque of cash on friday at the Aro planted tank talk. I can't attend it, but can be there either b4 or after the talk to give you the money. Which do you prefer?

BTW, thanks for helping us with the book purchase, really appreciate it!


eggz

----------


## vinz

Guys,

Would appreciate it if you PM me instead of posting openly here. I do not wish to reveal where and when I'll be meeting who to pick up whatever. It's a matter of security. Thanks.

----------


## geoffrey

thanks

----------


## geoffrey

Vinz,

Read your email and thanks again.

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 11/20/2002 5:24:21 PM 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate it if you PM me instead of posting openly here. I do not wish to reveal where and when I'll be meeting who to pick up whatever. It's a matter of security. Thanks.
> ----------------


yah, we should all meet vinz and pay him CASH, then we trail him and rob him  :Razz:

----------


## vinz

HWChoy,

If all of you rob me, you'll only get back exactly what you paid me.  :Razz:

----------


## vinz

I will post mass confirmation of transfers and checks rcv'd periodically rather then individually. Check here occassionally please.

----------


## gchoo

Hey,

how much to pay in total?

----------


## geoffrey

> ----------------
> On 11/21/2002 10:38:20 AM 
> 
> HWChoy,
> 
> If all of you rob me, you'll only get back exactly what you paid me. 
> ----------------


Good one Vinz!
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

gchoo,

Pay me a deposit of SG$130 first. The rest when you collect the book. The total cost should be about SG$136 thereabouts depending on the exchange rate.

----------


## Allen_1971

> ----------------
> On 11/21/2002 10:38:20 AM 
> 
> HWChoy,
> 
> If all of you rob me, you'll only get back exactly what you paid me. 
> ----------------


ah but then if only one of us robs u... the rest of us will still be wanting our books  :Razz: ...

Then again I'm making out a crossed check... so thats pretty damn hard to rob...

----------


## gchoo

Vinz,

you gotta PM

----------


## vinz

Confirm bank transfer from:LoupgarouJugglerBCLeeHWChoy

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 11/21/2002 10:38:20 AM 
> 
> HWChoy,
> 
> If all of you rob me, you'll only get back exactly what you paid me. 
> ----------------


vinz, we all rob you, then we still demand our book! 100% return leh  :Razz:

----------


## vinz

Confirm received deposit from:BFGweegmachGolfmadeggzGeoffrey

----------


## vinz

Bold indicates deposit received:

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) *eggz* - 7 days 
3) *vinz* - 7 days 
4) *hwchoy* - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) *bfg*
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) *loupgarou* - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days 
12) *geoffrey* - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) *gmach* - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) *wee* - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) gchoo - majority wins. 
22) *bclee* - no preference 
23) *juggler*
24) urbanjungleman a.k.a max (2 copies)
25) *Golfmad*
26) charleslyk

----------


## vinz

I have not heard from the following about the deposit:
6) budak 
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
15) Jacian 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
20) subzero

----------


## Allen_1971

Hehe ok this comes a little late, but its not my fault... I wrote to krieger publishing, and they can get us the books as well... basically it would work out to about US$81/book... This is more expensive than what we can get now, but just incase something happens.... I've included the mail from kreiger publishing below.

++++++++++++++++++++++

Thank you for your interest in this title. If you are going to buy 15
copies we can offer you a 15% discount. We would only advise shipping 
via
UPS Express for this quantity of books as the shipment can be tracked.
Arrival time would be 3 to 5 business days. The price would be 
$1077.38
for the 15 copies plus shipping $143.00 for a total of $1,220.38 
($81.35
per copy).

Please be advised that in addition to checks drawn on U.S. funds we 
accept
Visa, Mastercard, and Discover.

We look forward to receiving your order. Please let me know if you 
have any
further questions.

++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## zulnaldo

> ----------------
> On 11/23/2002 1:04:40 AM 
> 
> Bold indicates deposit received:
> 
> 1) tawauboy - 7 day 
> 2) *eggz* - 7 days 
> 3) *vinz* - 7 days 
> 4) *hwchoy* - 7days 
> ...


vinz,
count me in. and payment will be through electronic transfer, pls pm me.

----------


## CP

Hi, are you still taking order for the book? If so, please call me at 93704420 so that we could work out the payment.

Cheers,
Chee Pang

----------


## sherchoo

Bold indicates deposit received:

1) tawauboy - 7 day 
2) *eggz* - 7 days 
3) *vinz* - 7 days 
4) *hwchoy* - 7days 
5) simon - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) *bfg*
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) *loupgarou* - 7 days 
11) benetay -7 days 
12) *geoffrey* - 7 days 
13) lip - 7 days 
14) Allen_1971 - 7 days 
15) Jacian 
16) sherchoo 
17) *gmach* - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) *wee* - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) gchoo - majority wins. 
22) *bclee* - no preference 
23) *juggler*
24) urbanjungleman a.k.a max (2 copies)
25) *Golfmad*
26) charleslyk
27) zunaldo
2 :Cool:  CP

Please email or PM him for futher arrangments.

----------


## vinz

Bold indicates deposit received:

1) *tawauboy* - 7 day 
2) *eggz* - 7 days 
3) *vinz* - 7 days 
4) *hwchoy* - 7days 
5) *simon* - 7days 
6) budak - 7 days 
7) *bfg*
 :Cool:  ryan 
9) anakin 
10) *loupgarou* - 7 days 
11) *benetay* -7 days 
12) *geoffrey* - 7 days 
13) *lip* - 7 days 
14) *Allen_1971* - 7 days 
15) Jacian
16) *sherchoo*
17) *gmach* - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) *wee* - 7 days 
20) subzero - 7 days 
21) gchoo - majority wins. 
22) *bclee* - no preference 
23) *juggler*
24) urbanjungleman a.k.a max (2 copies)
25) *Golfmad*
26) *charleslyk*
27) zunaldo
2 :Cool:  CP

----------


## CP

Hi Vincent, got your SMS. I will be paying by cheque or cash if we could meet somewhere. I do not have my hp right now so can you please email me the details. My email is [email protected].

Thanks.

----------


## vinz

The following ppl have not contacted me:
- ryan 
- anakin 
- EDMUND 
- subzero

Please do so before Tuesday while I wait for all the deposits to
come in.

Thanks.

----------


## vinz

Orders for the book is closed. I'm in the process of collecting the rest of the deposits (which should be in the mail), after which I will make the order.

Bold indicates deposit received:

1) *tawauboy* - 7 day 
2) *eggz* - 7 days 
3) *vinz* - 7 days 
4) *hwchoy* - 7days 
5) *simon* - 7days 
6) *budak* - 7 days 
7) *bfg*
 :Cool:  *ryan*
9) *anakin*
10) *loupgarou* - 7 days 
11) *benetay* -7 days 
12) *geoffrey* - 7 days 
13) *lip* - 7 days 
14) *Allen_1971* - 7 days 
15) *Jacian*
16) *sherchoo*
17) *gmach* - 7 days 
1 :Cool:  EDMUND 
19) *wee* - 7 days 
20) *subzero* - 7 days 
21) gchoo - majority wins. 
22) *bclee* - no preference 
23) *juggler*
24) urbanjungleman a.k.a max (2 copies)
25) *Golfmad*
26) *charleslyk*
27) *zulnaldo*
2 :Cool:  CP

----------


## loupgarou

could we have a cut off date when you make the order? I think people who fail to respond to calls for payment are probably off the net somehow (overseas etc)..

----------


## sherchoo

errr..... chris,

Already close liao. If I'm not mistaken, Vinz already made the order.

----------


## vinz

Everybody has contacted me already and I've made the order.

----------


## geoffrey

> ----------------
> On 11/28/2002 3:46:43 PM 
> 
> Everybody has contacted me already and I've made the order.
> ----------------


Yippee! So when can we expect the books to come? Give and take, 10th Dec?

----------


## vinz

Depends on how fast Robert at AquaBotanic can process the order and get the books out of the door. He said the delivery by the post office would be between 7 to 10 days. I think safer to tell yourself 2 weeks from yesterday, so you won't be too dissapointed.  :Razz:

----------


## Allen_1971

hehe how about organising a get together breakfast/lunch/dinner in about 2 weeks so we can 

1. get our books
2. get to know each other?

----------


## Simon

thats a wonderful idea

----------


## vinz

We could include non-book buyers too.

----------


## zulnaldo

haiya brothers,
paise leh, i beginner only going to meet most of the experts, but if got free makan, can lah why not!!!lol!!![ :Grin: ] 
 :Razz: juz kidding

----------


## Allen_1971

> ----------------
> On 11/29/2002 11:15:24 PM 
> 
> haiya brothers,
> paise leh, i beginner only going to meet most of the experts, but if got free makan, can lah why not!!!lol!!![] 
> juz kidding 
> ----------------


Eh AQ got no experts... only got beginners and ex-beginners... so dun worry... as for free makan... hahahaha I think not... We'll probably have to share the cost of food... but at least you get the pleasure of each others company  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## David

get together sounds good to me......[ :Grin: ] can we find a makan place that is near a LFS or something...clementi, balestier,.......suggestion?

----------


## Allen_1971

Good Idea! How bout we propose a few places... and then we stick our names next to the place of choice.... each one one choice, and if you put your name means you are going.... not going no vote [ :Grin: ] 

1. C328 - Allen_1971
2. NA
3. Petmart

Feel free to add lfs if you think of more... in the end lfs with most vote win can? then we meet there and go for dinner nearby

----------


## budak

NA

----------


## David

NA[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## eggz

1. C328 - Allen_1971
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz
3. Petmart

----------


## M0rph3us

1. C328 - Allen_1971 
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus
3. Petmart

----------


## hwchoy

1. C328 - Allen_1971 
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy
3. Petmart

----------


## loupgarou

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
3. Petmart

----------


## Simon

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou, Simon
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
3. Petmart

----------


## vinz

It may be inconvenient for some ppl to collect books at these locations. Maybe a more central location? No need to be a LFS, right? A place we can setup a command post for ppl to drop by, collect the book, say hello, chat. Near MRT, drinks nearby, free seating. Non-book buyers can drop by too.

----------


## Allen_1971

Actually we are just trying to make the book collection easier, and also allow for AQ-ers to meet up... Those who can't make the date, or find the place to far will probably still contact you to get the books...

----------


## vinz

Exactly my intentions too. But NA, and PetMart are not easily accessible. C328 is in the west. I was hoping we can settle most of the books in one day.

I was thinking of somewhere really central like near City Hall MRT. Problem with that area is it's too crowded.

Hmmmm, anyway, I guess NA ain't too bad... it's near Novena MRT and the coffeeshop nearby has HUGE tables if we can commandeer one. Worst comes to worse, if it rains and ppl can't get to NA, we can find a place in Novena Square.

----------


## vinz

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou, Simon
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy, ViNZ
3. Petmart 

I bet Chan is corssing his fingers.. LOL  :Razz:

----------


## Allen_1971

hahaha yah man.... Eh Chan if you're reading this you must get ready kopi on that day... maybe we all coming to visit you [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## jacian

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou, Simon 
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
3. Petmart 
4. Any of the above - Jacian

 :Razz:

----------


## tawauboy

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou, Simon 
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
3. Petmart 
4. Any of the above - Jacian

will it be a weekday or weekend? of course, after Vinz received the books.

----------


## geoffrey

Looks like as AQ membership grows, we might one day have to think about setting up a clubhouse or with a CC! Register ourselves as a club. Organising talks and aquascaping contest, first locally then internationally. Just thinking big time! So folks will this happen? Shall we make it happen!?!

----------


## Simon

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
3. Any of the above - Jacian
4. Peter chua's place - Simon

taken petmart, coz no one voted for it

Mr. Peter chua has offered to lend us his place for the gathering :Razz:

----------


## vinz

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
3. Any of the above - Jacian
4. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ

Hey! Who took my name off the list...  :Razz:  Nvm, I'm changing my vote anyway.

----------


## geoffrey

Where is Peter's place?

----------


## Simon

cairnhill

----------


## eggz

> ----------------
> On 12/2/2002 12:36:29 PM 
> 
> cairnhill
> ----------------


Cairnhill!? Cool! Changing my vote. 

Thanks Peter, very nice of you. I volunteer to bring some food when the numbers are confirmed [ :Grin: ]

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
2. NA - David, Budak, Morpheus, hwchoy
3. Any of the above - Jacian
4. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ, eggz



eggz

----------


## ryan

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
2. NA - David, Budak, Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan
3. Any of the above - Jacian
4. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ, eggz

----------


## peter chua

> ----------------
> On 12/2/2002 11:00:24 AM 
> 
> 1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
> 2. NA - David, Budak, eggz, Morpheus, hwchoy 
> 3. Any of the above - Jacian
> 4. Peter chua's place - Simon
> 
> taken petmart, coz no one voted for it
> ...


Hi All members of AQ - Yes U are all invited to come over to my place for talking cock ,if U give me the numbers will also provide food &amp;amp; drinks
&amp;amp; as they say all the rest is History .Any number up to 25 persons is no problem-only bring your own Grog &amp;amp; Smokes. Wife is also unlikely to be around so talking C--- will be uncensored,

----------


## budak

> ----------------
> On 12/2/2002 11:14:25 PM 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
> 
> 2. NA - David, Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan
> 
> ...

----------


## jacian

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou

2. NA - David, Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan

3. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian

----------


## Allen_1971

Errr is there an end date for this? We can't really go on forever.

----------


## tawauboy

end date probably sometime after the books arrives in singapore.
i believe Vinz will broadcast the collection date.

----------


## vinz

Reply from Robert of AquaBotanic. Looks like the delivery will take longer then expected. Looks like it's going to be a Christmas Present to ourselves.




> The books are shipping out as soon as your credit card payment comes thru, in three parcels, and the total shipping charges are $510.00 including insurance.
> 
> Two charges to your credit card:
> 
> $1800.00
> $510.00
> 
> Estimated delivery 2 to 3 weeks. They should go out at the latest next Monday.
> 
> ...

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 12/3/2002 9:04:56 AM 
> 
> 1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou
> 
> 2. NA - David, Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan
> 
> 3. Any of the above - Jacian
> 
> ...

----------


## Allen_1971

Err Sherwin I think you cut the post from too early a post... Jacian already modified his vote... *dush dush*  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Simon

latest voting

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 

2. NA - David, Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan 

3. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo

----------


## David

errrh this is quick.....i vote for Pete's place as well.....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

hrrrmmmmmph… I think this is an evil plot to unseat the tiger shrimp thread from the most active throne  :Razz:

----------


## vinz

BWUAHAHAHAHAAHHA!!!

Wait till the books get here and ppl start posting about collecting the books...  :Evil:

----------


## benny

Was looking at the book yesterday in a Tokyo LFS. It's going for 11500 yen and that's about S$167.9. Goodness, what a premium on the price in Japan!

----------


## Allen_1971

> ----------------
> On 12/5/2002 2:15:16 AM 
> 
> hrrrmmmmmph... I think this is an evil plot to unseat the tiger shrimp thread from the most active throne  
> ----------------


Darn it... our plan has been exposed... quick lets put plan B in action...

Allen...

p/s I just realized that the title of this thread is so open that it could literally be used to talk about anything on plants.... MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

looks like we have a pair of pinky and the brain here[ :Grin: ] 

anyway latest votes

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 

2. NA - Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan 

3. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David

----------


## Simon

Amoae aka Charles has offered his shop for the gathering

1. C328- Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 

2. NA - Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan 

3. Peter chua's place - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David

4. Amoae's shop (jalan bukit merah)

----------


## loupgarou

where the heck is peter chua's place and amoae's place?

got plant sampling, hor d'eouves or such?

lol

----------


## tawauboy

> ----------------
> where the heck is peter chua's place and amoae's place?
> ----------------


from earlier postings, Peter Chua's place is at cairnhill and Amoae's place at jalan bukit merah.

----------


## budak

we can make it a potluck event - everybody bring one bag of plants. If no takers, can make into fresh salad. 

Peter can demonstrate his special drunken Malayan shrimp recipe.

----------


## geoffrey

Ehh..Will parking be a problem with so many people going? NA's carpark is always full. How's Pete's place?

----------


## BFG

wat time did u went 2 NA when the carpark was full Geoffrey? I vote 4 NA.

----------


## vinz

1. C328 (clementi) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou

2. NA (thomson rd) - Morpheus, hwchoy, ryan, BFG

3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David

4. Amoae's shop (jalan bukit merah)

----------


## hwchoy

1. C328 (clementi) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou

2. NA (thomson rd) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG

3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David

4. Amoae's shop (jalan bukit merah) - hwchoy

----------


## zulnaldo

for me anywhere will do as long as there's a train station nearby.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

added nearest Mrt station

1. C328 (clementi, 5-10mins walk) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 

2. NA (thomson rd, Novena) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG 

3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill, Newton, 5-10mins walk) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David 

4. Amoae's shop (jalan bukit merah, Queentown, take another bus to Ikea and ard 5mintues walk) - hwchoy

----------


## subzero

> ----------------
> On 12/6/2002 11:26:33 AM 
> 
> added nearest Mrt station
> 
> 1. C328 (clementi, 5-10mins walk) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 
> 
> 2. NA (thomson rd, Novena) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG 
> 
> ...

----------


## Golfmad

> ----------------
> On 12/9/2002 2:13:29 PM 
> 
> 1. C328 (clementi, 5-10mins walk) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 
> 
> 2. NA (thomson rd, Novena) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG 
> 
> 3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill, Newton, 5-10mins walk) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David, Ben, GolfMad
> 
> ...

----------


## sherchoo

subzero = ben?

----------


## Allen_1971

I'm guessing so... mebbe its a slip of the fingers... you know how that happens.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## subzero

> ----------------
> On 12/9/2002 2:13:29 PM 
> 
> 1. C328 (clementi, 5-10mins walk) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 
> 
> 2. NA (thomson rd, Novena) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG 
> 
> 3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill, Newton, 5-10mins walk) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, sherchoo, David, Ben(subzero)
> 
> ...

----------


## Allen_1971

Vinz,

any update on the books yet?

----------


## vinz

Shipment on the way.

----------


## sherchoo

1. C328 (clementi, 5-10mins walk) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 

2. NA (thomson rd, Novena) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG 

3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill, Newton, 5-10mins walk) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, *******, David, Ben(subzero)

4. Amoae's shop (jalan bukit merah, Queentown, take another bus to Ikea and ard 5mintues walk) - hwchoy 


Can't make it as I'll be away overseas.... _**sob sob**_

----------


## vinz

Order update:

It's not here yet. Should be here soon unless it's stuck in the Christmas Card Rush.

It's late partially because AB only shipped out the books after they got paid by the card company. Shipment was sent out 2 Tuesdays ago. Robert also mentioned it might take longer then the 7 days.

----------


## anakin

1. C328 (clementi, 5-10mins walk) - Allen_1971 ,loupgarou 

2. NA (thomson rd, Novena) - Morpheus, ryan, BFG, anakin

3. Peter chua's place (cairnhill, Newton, 5-10mins walk) - Simon, ViNZ, eggz, budak, Jacian, *******, David, Ben(subzero) 

4. Amoae's shop (jalan bukit merah, Queentown, take another bus to Ikea and ard 5mintues walk) - hwchoy 

[ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

THE BOOKS ARE HERE!!!! It's a Merry Christmas afterall...

Now the bad news... they are not with me. They are stuck at the post office waiting to be collected. Apparently I need to go pay GST or duty on them... The earliest I can go is Friday, the 27th.

Anybody has any idea how this GST/Duty works as we don't get charged for when we order single books for ourselves. Is it possible for them to waive the duty/GST if I can convince them its a private bulk order and not a commercial venture on my part.

I also have to bring an invoice which I do not have, except an unofficial looking email stating how much has been charged to my card. Also need to bring company stamp, but I think it's not a problem to tell them I'm not a company.

----------


## benny

Hi Vinz

Just bring your credit card statement and they will charge base on that amount. If not, they will estimate a value (which could be more expensive) and charge base on that. I doubt you can convince them to waive the charges but at least you pay only 3% instead of 4%.

Merry Christmas!

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

YAHOOOO!!!! Hurray!!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## budak

Is there a way to convince them that this isn't a profit-making enterprise (maybe by showing them that no margin is involved)? I think it's ridiculous to have to pay the duty/GST just because of a technicality.

----------


## coryfav

i brought in 24 (8 sets of 3 books each) religious books from the U.S. sometime last year (i think). even when i was not charged for the books (FOC), except that i gave a donation (amount at my own free will), they asked me to go down and pay up and collect my parcel!

after a huge huha with them, they delivered my package with the message - next time must pay! i can't remember how many faxes i flew to them (including papers showing that those books were FOC) and how many phone calls i made and how many people i spoke to! :Mad:  very frustrating experience! :Mad: 

good luck.[: :Smile: ] 

oh, before that i did bring in only one set, no prob. so i guess yours is a same senerio. :Smile:

----------


## Allen_1971

Hmmm... it sucks if we have to pay gst on this... then again as a consolation... think on how much we each saved on mail charges by doing a combined order...

----------


## loupgarou

Certificate of Authenticity

This individual known as Vinz, is not a company, and these books are a bulk order for groups of persons who read AquaticQuotient Forum www.aquaticquotient.com


----------------------------
may the force be with you!

 :Cool:

----------


## budak

Would it be necessary for the individuals who ordered the books to sign a letter to affirm the bulk private order status?

----------


## benny

Ha Ha. Maybe you guys should all go down instead to prove it. That'll definitely work.

Cheers,

----------


## vinz

I'll ask when I collect, but if they say no, I'm just going to pay up and collect the books. It'll be about $4 additional each.

----------


## Simon

so can we confirm the place of meeting? I need to make a call to peter if we chosen his place.. he has a little request which is, gathering on sunday

----------


## vinz

Oooo... Sunday is Church and extended-family day in the morning and early afternoon. I can make it after 3 only.

----------


## Simon

let me know of the collection dates

----------


## David

so i guess its finally here :Wink:

----------


## loupgarou

I can actually meet anywhere. so just let us know.

----------


## vinz

Ok, I got the books. The story behind the GST/duty. We don't get charge GST/DUTY when we order one or two books because of Import Relief. Any import, including shipping fees, that cost less then $400 is eligible to Import Relief, and you do not pay any GST/duty. It goes by shipment and not by number of ppl who order. Private or commercial purposes does not make a difference.

Cost breakdown in S$ (as charged on my VISA):

```
30 x Books  3,232.82
Shipping      920.94
GST/Duty      124.60
--------------------
Total       4,278.36
Per book      142.61
Deposit      &#40;130.00&#41;
&#91;b&#93;Balance        12.61&#91;/b&#93;
```

Shall we round up to S$12.65, for convenience? Consider it for my troubles (collecting deposit, collecting books, car fuel, etc).

----------


## vinz

Now, how do we arrange collection of books?

Some have expressed interest to have a gathering. What about the rest? Can you make it, or prefer a different arrangement?

Simon, any news from Peter?

----------


## Simon

errrr.. u guys need to give me a definte date so I can inform peter.. so can we decide when?

----------


## loupgarou

ok: since its already sunday 2am.. heh.

how about new years eve? in the evening at around 6pm/7pm? or earlier (up to peter or whoever is hosting?)

vinz, if that's fine with the host and yourself, then we gather a list of names. anyone else will just have to meet you up some day later.

eg: subsequent saturday etc, or you can mail it to them at their cost if they are the bz type.

I can help collect for anyone who is in clementi/redhill west area if you can't go yourself.

----------


## Simon

how about new year's day instead? some may wanna go for new year's day countdown

----------


## budak

i go for New year's day!!

----------


## Allen_1971

Not free on new years eve leh... never mind, u guys do what fits best... worst case I get directly from vinz

----------


## vinz

Ok, I've checked with Peter.

Date: 1st Jan 2003
Time: 7pm
Venue: Peter's home
Cairnhill, off Scotts Rd
(will update with full address later)

We'll order-in pizza for dinner.

----------


## vinz

So who can make it to Peter's place? Ppl who did not order the book are welcomed too, but if it's too many people, then priority goes to ppl who ordered the book.

1. Vinz
2.
3.

----------


## vinz

For those who cannot make it, alternative arrangements will be made shortly. I will arrange a central location where you guys can come and collect for me within a time frame.

For ppl who cannot wait and drive or live near me, it's possible to collect directly at my place, on weekdays after 10pm. Weekends subject to my schedule. Location roughly at Upper Paya Lebar Rd area, SMS/call me at (removed for privacy) to arrange.

----------


## Simon

At Peter's place

1. Vinz
2. Simon
3.

----------


## budak

So who can make it to Peter's place? Ppl who did not order the book are welcomed too, but if it's too many people, then priority goes to ppl who ordered the book.

1. Vinz
2. budak &amp;amp; mrs budak
3. simon
4.

----------


## loupgarou

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon 
4. loupgarou aka chris (allen you want me to collect for you? )

----------


## mrs budak

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2002 2:33:04 PM 
> 
> So who can make it to Peter's place? Ppl who did not order the book are welcomed too, but if it's too many people, then priority goes to ppl who ordered the book.
> 
> 1. Vinz
> 2. budak &amp;amp; mrs budak
> 3. simon
> 4. 
> ...


Duh it depends on whether mrs budak has to stand-by at work![ :Knockout: ]

----------


## mrs budak

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2002 1:49:37 PM 
> 
> Ok, I've checked with Peter.
> 
> Date: 1st Jan 2003
> Time: 7pm
> Venue: Peter's home
> Cairnhill, off Stevens Rd
> ...


Off Scotts Road is more like it. Very near to ENV Building.

----------


## eggz

Gathering at Peter's place 1 Jan 2003

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp;amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon 
4. loupgarou aka chris (allen you want me to collect for you? )
5. eggz

----------


## vinz

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2002 3:57:42 PM 
> 
> Off Scotts Road is more like it. Very near to ENV Building.
> ----------------


Opps... got me road names crossed. Will edit my post.

----------


## Simon

nearest MRT will be newton, those aint driving perharps can meet up there.. btw, timing? can we meet for lunch?

----------


## budak

wah, that will be a very long lunch leh, unless its mods only.

----------


## vinz

Simon, the timing already stated at 7pm, and pizza for dinner.

----------


## Simon

ok then.. was hoping for lunch instead of dinner, but it will do

----------


## Allen_1971

Gathering at Peter's place 1 Jan 2003

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon 
4. loupgarou aka chris (allen you want me to collect for you? )
5. eggz
6. Allen_1971 (Chris Thanks... will try to make it... will contact you if I need help to collect  :Smile: )

----------


## Allen_1971

Btw... this thread just became the most active thread in AQ... kekekeke.... Looks like plan B worked  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Golfmad

Hi, sorry for the earlier count me in. 
Gathering at Peter's place 1 Jan 2003 

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon 
4. loupgarou aka chris (allen you want me to collect for you? ) 
5. eggz 
6. Allen_1971 (Chris Thanks... will try to make it... will contact you if I need help to collect )
7. Mr &amp;amp; Mrs GolfMad(hope you don't mind the Mrs as I am coming from somewhere).



Allen

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 12/30/2002 9:12:32 AM 
> 
> Btw... this thread just became the most active thread in AQ... kekekeke.... Looks like plan B worked    
> ----------------


darn! shrimpers!! start working on the tiger shrimp topic [: :Smile: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## zulnaldo

vinz,

most probably going to fetch the books(could include bfg's) from your place.
can you pm me ur address cos i'm coming with a friend!

----------


## vinz

Vinz will PM Peter's full address to ppl on the list. Last minute attendees, please SMS or call Vinz at (removed for privacy) for the address.

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp;amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon 
4. loupgarou aka chris (allen you want me to collect for you? ) 
5. eggz 
6. Allen_1971 (Chris Thanks... will try to make it... will contact you if I need help to collect )
7. Mr &amp;amp;amp;amp; Mrs GolfMad(hope you don't mind the Mrs as I am coming from somewhere).

----------


## vinz

Ppl who are going to Peter's place, please indicate on the list above. We need to keep track of how many ppl will be there.

----------


## bclee

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp;amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon 
4. loupgarou aka chris (allen you want me to collect for you? ) 
5. eggz 
6. Allen_1971 (Chris Thanks... will try to make it... will contact you if I need help to collect ) 
7. Mr &amp;amp;amp;amp; Mrs GolfMad(hope you don't mind the Mrs as I am coming from somewhere). 
8. bclee (ok to bring my mrs along?)

----------


## bclee

ehhh... I am down with food poisoning... dun think can make it. Please count me out for today.

Sorry.

Vinz, will contact you some other time to collect the book.

BC[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## Simon

update:

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon (Collecting for Jacian too)
4. loupgarou aka chris 
5. eggz 
6. Allen_1971 
7. Mr &amp;amp; Mrs GolfMad

----------


## tawauboy

1. Vinz 
2. budak &amp;amp;amp;amp; mrs budak 
3. simon (Collecting for Jacian too)
4. loupgarou aka chris 
5. eggz 
6. Allen_1971 
7. Mr &amp;amp;amp;amp; Mrs GolfMad
8. tawauboy

----------


## william quek

count me in if it is still avaliable.

----------


## Simon

1. Vinz 
2. budak N mrs budak 
3. simon (Collecting for Jacian &amp;amp; David too) 
4. loupgarou aka chris 
5. eggz 
6. Allen_1971 
7. Mr N Mrs GolfMad 
8. tawauboy

william, the books r pre-ordered, u have to check with vinz if there is any extra he ordered

----------


## vinz

No extras ordered.

Perhaps you can start a new thread to see if other ppl would like to order. I know at least 1 other person who wants the book.

----------


## bclee

Cam I drop by at Peter's place to pick up the book this evening? Can't stay.

Vinz/Simon, can you PMthe address. Thanks.

BC([ :Knockout: ] ,tummy still hurting!)

----------


## vinz

I started a new thread about collecting the book here.

----------

